# Cheyenne 696G 2009 worktop



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi, Anyone have details of the type of worktop or laminate colour as I want to add a small drop down extender to the left hand side of the sink. It's a blackish finish


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could you not use a contrasting material Steve, the hinged brackets are available on Ebay.

or here

https://www.locksonline.com/Sprung-Hinged-Shelf-Bracket-40kg-Load-Capacity-933.html


----------



## Steveda (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks for that, yes that's a good idea I could match it with the side panel as it will mainly be folded down anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Give Magnum a ring they may have some small shelves, or some of the caravan breakers, O'Learys too.

My personal preference might be some high quality 25mm ish ply and make a feature of the ply edge, simple, very strong and not too bad to look at, otherwise you will have an edge problem as your piece will need to be quite small maybe 300x500 ish

http://magnummotorhomes.co.uk/en/#

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I made a couple of drop down shelves for the lounge area of one of our previous vans and edged them with something similar to this.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12MM-T-T...RE-KNOCK-ON-EDGING-VW-CAMPERVAN-/202234139258


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just chucked 40 meters of that away too


----------

